# Formatear Flash Memory



## joseloquevedo (Ago 7, 2005)

Hola, tengo una flash memory KINGSTON DataTraveler de 512Mb, por haber sacado la memoria directamente, solo me reconoce la memoria pero no la puedo usar, me dice que no hay dispositivo, aun reconociendola, creo que la solucion es formatear la memoria, si alguien me puede dar una mano, no quisiera perder mi flash memory.

Gracias de antemano toda la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 7, 2005)

Ese problema es causado por datos corruptos en la memoria, y sucede porque desconectaste la memoria del computador cuando aun se estaban transfiriendo datos, por eso se recomienda utilizar el modo de desconexión seguro. Afortunadamente el problema en la gran mayoría de los casos se soluciona formateando la memoria. 

Si tu problema persiste contáctate con el departamento de soporte de kingston el cual es muy efectivo.

http://www.kingston.com/latinoamerica/support/default.asp

Saludos.


----------



## HOmar (Feb 4, 2006)

Hola, me paso casi lo mismo similar pero el clavo es que mi rio forge no me deja leerlo en el explorador de windows dice error de dispositivo e/s y luego lo desconecto enciende pero dice Internal memory Unknow attack re-format, talves me sugieren algo por que el aparato esta bien por trabaja solo con sd card.

gracias.


claudia.


----------



## zalo (May 30, 2006)

Amigos me ha sucedido un caso similar, estuve copiando un archivo y de momento a otro dejo se funcionar dio una mensaje de error de E/S, ahora no la reconoce como unidad extraible, pero si lo reconoce con dispostivo USb , al parece me dice que tengo que formatear. y no se como y con que le agradeceria que ME AYUDEN COMO HACERLO Y CON QUE....

Zalo


----------



## Jariel (Sep 28, 2007)

Hola tengo una situacion parecida y necesito la ayuda de alguien, tengo una Flash Panasonic de 1GB, cuando la pongo en el puerto USB me la reconoce pero cuando trato de abrirla con el navegador me dice que inserte un disco en la unidad, y no hay forma de que pueda ver su contenido, cuando voy a propiedades me dice que tiene 0Mb de espacio, no se que hacer ya, le agradeceria mucho cualquier ayuda que puedan darme.


----------

